# 350whp 1.8t?



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok ok You VR6 guys got me cryin








Right now I have a 2001GTI 1.8T. Chiped, Forge DV, CAI with a FMIC on the way blah blah. Anyway. Im not to happy with the HP the "off te shelf" kits are putting down. APR=290 give or take ATP's is alittle less, whatever. Anyway, I know that most of these kits run T28's T3/T4 or the like. Anyway my goal is 350whp+. Now, I understand what Im gonna need to do with the tranny and stuff. But as you guys know everyone has a different route for making 350+hp and there are afew guys out there doing it. Just wondering what kinda setup's have worked for you guys? 
I know that this amount of HP is possible out of VR6 all day but seems alot less 1.8's are running that much HP(Atleast from me looking through the Tex). Ive talked to Nerdhotrod about his car but you can only get so much from reading what someone has done to there car. There any good shops you guys recommend for this type of job? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*

look up boostin20v , hes running a T4 dont know exact specs , w/ standalone


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (SSj4G60)*

you need a good turbo, good boost and great tuning.


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (killa)*

Anyone got any shops to recommend?


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jcr1982* »_Anyone got any shops to recommend?

The shop of hard knocks. Oh, wait...
-Steve


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Stephen Webb)*

Bah








Come on I know there are guys out there with WAY more then this.


----------



## scotty slc (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*

Schimmelperformance.com They did a 1.8t with a t3/t4 with standalone, I heard rumors of 350+whp at only 20lbs


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (scotty slc)*

350whp on 2x lbs of boost is possible, but you will need a MUCH higher flowing
turbo than most of the 'kits' come with.
Goto Honda-tech and see what those guys run on B18 motors.
You'll probably want (just suggestions)
t3/to4E: .48 a/r stage 3 or stage 5 Hot side
50 or 57 Trim TO4E
A B18 Honda usually run a .63 a/r stage 3 hot side. But remeber they can pull 
to 8500rpm. 
This WILL be laggy when compared to how a 'stock' car works
so it'll spool late, but you can run 20+ psi all the way to redline.
THIS is how to get 350whp for ~20psi. 
You'll need ~650cc inj to get there.
Its all in the tuning... you'll need to find someone who can re-map
the ecu for you or go standalone. (you'll proabably need someone to 
tune that as well) If you keep the stock ecu, programming is not so simple
as, swaping a new chip, new inj. and off you go. Your tuner will (probably)
need to change the MAF housing, and the MAP sensor and re-tune the
entire fuel and timing maps. 
One more question: can a 1.8T engine handle 350whp on stock
'parts'. (maybe, but I don't think so)
350whp on a 1.8L 4cy is no small task, it can't be done on a whim and it can't be 
done in a weekend. 
Be careful that you don't sound like the Honda-tech newbies
that want a 500whp having NEVER built a turbo car before...
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jefnes3)*

Thats the kinda info I needed. Really Apreciate it, I do know that the stock internals probably won't handle it. Im not a total turbo kit n00b, put on afewATP stg2 kits and helped with some custom t3/to4 setups(mostly just ATP reworked kits) but I knew this would be alittle different ball game.


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*

It is possable to make that power, the motor will handle it if you treat it well. Tuning and stock management are your problems, getting enough fuel and have the proper software to run decent is a chore. It will take a lot, better off on stand alone good luck tho!


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (scotty slc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotty slc* »_I heard rumors of 350+whp at only 20lbs

They were rumors indeed...
Besides, there is no way you can get that much power out of that little engine, anyway.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (BillyT.)*

How much power did the Rallye golf from Fastenough performance put down at the 1.8T challenge? I thought it was at least 350whp.
That car is running a stock block with a GT30 and Autronic standalone.


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (BillyT.)*

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=261
having memory laps Billy?


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Quiz)*

lol Yeah was thinking the samething about Billy Concidering his ex-car rocks that hard already lol


----------



## Suomiperkele (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*

I'm running a Audi Rs2 KKK K24 with 1.3bar boost. It's running 300bhp right now, because the original fuel pump gave up







Starts to spool up on 2500rpm-->
Stage II consists of a new fuel pump and more boost, 1,5-1,6 is the goal. More info on this setup available on request.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Suomiperkele)*

well basically the route I am goin is u want a turbo that can flow more at lower pressure so u can get more HP on pump gas. I like IHI turbos myself and thats the way I am goin they spool nice, they take much abuse, and the cfm's on most of their turbos at a given pressure are usally more than a similar garret 
Once you half to start pushing higher boost to support the cfm the boost raises the compression and then you start running into running 100+ octane


----------



## cyberay9 (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (scotty slc)*



scotty slc said:


> Schimmelperformance.com They did a 1.8t with a t3/t4 with standalone, I heard rumors of 350+whp at only 20lbs[/QUOTE
> I think these are strictly rumors...maybe someone dropped the old Audi 5 cylinder turbo into a MK IV body, like Dahlback, and got to 350 WHP but I think the motor would blow up pushing that kind of power...definately NOT a street car


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (cyberay9)*

a 1.8t can handle 350whp, but do you realize a 1.8t making 350 whp has a little case of wheel spin @ wot? But like all turbo cars your not at full boost the whole time and there are these things called boost controllers that allow lower boost for everyday driving. That makes the car "streetable".


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (sick01)*

also on another note, I am into subaru's, I have a wrx and my buddy has a WRX, and a 98 impreza that we did a JDM STI swap, and in the 98 impreza we had a 2.2 turbo motor at one time as well, anyway on i club their is a wrx with stock motor (exception of bolt-ons)and a mitsu turbo making 400 AT the wheels NOT at the CRANK and that is AWD wit more driveline loss, That is about 27 psi, and that is a 2.0 motor and the 1.8t much smaller and has similar if not better flowing heads, their is nothing special about a WRX except lower compression
http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...05084


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (vwdriver92)*

Thanks guys and keep the info rollin. I love the Tex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*

You don´t need a shop. You need a wallet and some skills. Check this out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=954979
That´s 374whp at 23 psi. The turbo´s efficiency helps out a bunch.
Speedy G


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Speedy G)*

Yeah talked to hotrod aleady, my friend is running something similar and Im looking at the same route ect using tec3 instead of ko4 software


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Quiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quiz* »_http://forum.vwsport.com/viewtopic.php?t=261
having memory laps Billy?

This has got to be photoshopped, right?
















If you wanna make big power on this motor, just take the stock turbo off, run a header from a N/A 20V and do a direct port 300 shot of N20. Cost you about 1000 bucks, and easily 150 bucks a month worth of N20


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (BillyT.)*

dahlback racing got a pink audi 1.8T with 584hp .
it works good to after 2 years of replacing what ever parts the may brake with this kind of power


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (BillyT.)*

What i find funny is the off the shelf tuning software for 1.8T's ALA winols is not really that expensive and you too can be a chip tuner








Most of the foreigners (non english speaking) i've talked to have mass knowledge on how to program the ME 7.0,7.1, and 7.5 ecu's and are actually quite friendly on sharing







just gotta find the right dudes.
It is by far leaps and bounds more powerful than anything i've seen standalone wise. Bosch should make a standlone system. they don't have any idea how much money they could make on it.
Given that a out of the box ME 7.0-7.5 ecu can be found for 4 cylinders for like $250, then some tuning software, you have one bad-ass engine management.
i suppose with time, this will become someones project to accomplish (ever seen andywhittaker.com?) and the software to upload over the obd2 has been (revo/apr) has been cracked..
hell if you think hard enough the same ME is used on volvo/bmw and they aren't even hardware protected against obd-flashing. I'm gonna go out on a line and say that its very likely bosch is selling most of the germans garden variety ME controllers and giving them the o/s and development tools and they just stuff it in their model of car. 
I wouldn't be suprised if you took apart two similarily aged german cars that use bosch ME and find nearly identical components.
Sometimes you gotta think out of the box, and i can give kudo's for 1.8Tbilly for simply stuffing a freakin EIC controller on a ME 7.0 chipped motor and making that power, how simple was that? Probably not simple to tune as anyone knows tuning is not simple, but damn, you sure did make alot of other tuners look stupid with your setup and the dyno #'s to back it up.
props for that mr billy.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_dahlback racing got a pink audi 1.8T with 584hp .
it works good to after 2 years of replacing what ever parts the may brake with this kind of power

We are talking about stock motors...


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_
Sometimes you gotta think out of the box, and i can give kudo's for 1.8Tbilly for simply stuffing a freakin EIC controller on a ME 7.0 chipped motor and making that power, how simple was that? Probably not simple to tune as anyone knows tuning is not simple, but damn, you sure did make alot of other tuners look stupid with your setup and the dyno #'s to back it up.
props for that mr billy.


Thanks, man. Good to know some people are actually paying attention


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_It is by far leaps and bounds more powerful than anything i've seen standalone wise. Bosch should make a standlone system. they don't have any idea how much money they could make on it.


the standalone 'street' market is too small for Bosch to bother with.
Bosch does make standalone 'race' ECU's.... 
Remember every 1.8T comes with a Bosch ECU, how many 1.8T's are there
worldwide...
Mkrad is correct once the ME stuff become public you'll begin to see
some REDICULOUS power form these motors.... similar to the current Honda Crowd where a 400-500whp can be simply built by following 
a 'recipe'.
The current 'commercial' tuning tools (software/hardware)
are 'just' out of reach for the DIY guys...~$2000
Billy1.8T: Nice show of N20 vs. Turbo. Progressive controller?
I REALLY like the no-lag N20.
What does the car feel like on the road when you hit the button?
Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:31 PM 8-15-2003_


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Billy1.8T: Nice show of N20 vs. Turbo. Progressive controller?


Nah, just a WOT switch.

_Quote »_
I REALLY like the no-lag N20.
What does the car feel like on the road when you hit the button?


It isn't a slap in the face or anything, it just got faster, faster







Felt smooth. It was also spinning the tires in 4th, not super bad, but enough to squeal for 100 feet, and still accelerate.
That was only a 60 shot, too. 147 more whp in the midrange... N20 does good things for spool up. I thought many times about setting up the N20 to progresively pull out up top, to make a huge midrange, but keep the peak numbers the same, just never got around to it.
FWIW, the reason that the N20 pull doesn't go all the way to 7000 like the turbo only pull is this... That day on the dyno, it was pretty damn cold, and I didn't have a bottle heater. I was warming up the bottle with a heat gun, which made for some pretty erratic bottle pressures. This would make the N20 go from adding all that power, to adding about 10. The reason this was a problem, was because I was having trouble find where to set the boost gauge, as a 35mm wastgeate is gonna creep at that HP, especially on the bottle. Since I was still running thr stock ECU, I was only able to get about 26.5 psi before the throttle plate was forced closed by the ECU. Well, on that pull, 26.5 psi was exceeded right where the curve rolled over. I needed to take more boost out to get it to rev all the way to 7000, so on the next pull, with less boost, the bottle pressure was already too low. This happenend about 5 times. Make a pull, yoo much boost. Turn it down, oops, no bottle pressure. heat the bottle up, make a pull, still too much boost, and so on... Needless to say, I gave up. Without constant bottle poressure, I was just wasting time, so it never got sorted.




_Modified by BillyT. at 7:59 PM 8-15-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (BillyT.)*

Even with a bottle warmer as you start to lose content after spraying, you will end up with a drop in bottle pressure. When the nytrous+ gets low this becomes even more so apparent. Seems the little NOS heating pads really are not sufficient to maintain stable pressure with frequent runs. But it does eventually get up there. 
When i opened the bottle, i turned on the juice (full 10lbs bottle). Turned on the heater (NOS) full time, drove about 20 miles, spraying here and there (maybe 5-6 times @ 10 seconds max). Then i drove another 20 minutes without using the bottle, got home, pressure =980psi on a 80F day.
I figured i'd be getting near ballistic pressure by letting the little heater pad do its thing and not spraying. 
Wasn't the case.
I think the pad was too small for my size bottle, even though it was a 10lb kit.
Btw, never use thermistors on the NOS kit they are bound to let you down, i've lost 3 of them in one week for some reason, then went to a straight "Switch on" type system. Turn on the bottle full time, do your business, then shut it off.


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (Jcr1982)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jcr1982* »_Yeah talked to hotrod aleady, my friend is running something similar and Im looking at the same route ect using tec3 instead of ko4 software


----------



## D-Machine (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (BillyT.)*

I own that car and no its not 350whp we dynoed it at about 330whp at 1.5 bar with a t3/t04e with a standalone and 93 octane gas and the engine was only tuned so I could drive it around. That was with stock fuel system only upgrade was 50lbs injectors. I drive the car everyday with no problems and I have about 5500 miles both track and street. I remind you that was un tuned so going over 350 should be no problem at all. Unfortunatly my numbers seriously suffered at the track because of my lack of experience with a fwd car with that power.


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 350whp 1.8t? (nerdhotrod)*

LOL Nerdhotrod dont







me, Your rides hella sick, just tryin to figure out how you did what you did with that you did it with. 
UNderstand that? lol I barely did


----------

